# Installing a Hoyt Super Rest



## azl (Mar 4, 2012)

The shop where I bought my Hoyt Formula Excel riser installed a Hoyt Super Rest too far to the right of the center of the sight window. So I bought a new Super rest thinking that I can't use the old one after removing the rest from the riser.

How do I install the new rest?

Do I install it so that the arrow is pointing just left of center? 

What do I use to move the rest towards the center of the sight window?

Do I use masking tape to temporarily attach the rest until I've got the center shot position worked out?

Thank you,


----------



## scmike (Oct 29, 2012)

You install the rest so that the hole in the rest lines up with the plunger hole in the riser. You use the various sticky mounting pads to adjust the distance between the rest and the riser, and you adjust the plunger to achieve the degree of center shot you want.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

If you're using a plunger remove the small flap on the mounting plate.

Some people trim the hook a little. I shoot BB and don't- helps keep the arrow on the rest- no clicker.


----------



## agillator (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes on the masking tape. Some more info here: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1812982&p=1065001840#post1065001840


----------

